# A380 first flight vid clip



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2005)

I know it was a week or so ago but I have only just got around to making a vid clip of this momentous event for European aviation. Nice piece - my only gripe being the lack of non-French flight crew.

Regular viewers of my vids will be pleased to know I have re-found the vid I made of the Lanc over Bletchley Park....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Nice clip. Christ, what a monster!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks - it is an incredible achievement.

Sometimes the Beeb does a good job, shame their presenters are so inarticulate, over-prone to puns and ill-informed blondie dwarf speechimpedimentoids... etc.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 10, 2005)

May it have software problems and bugs that keep it out of the air for decades. That is my curse on all the big jumbos for taking over from an airplane that should have been the future of airtransport- the Concorde.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

The removal of Concorde was a step backwards.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

A step backwards in technology but it was an economic nightmare. It couldn't hold itself up. When they get a super-sonic airliner bigger, then it'll work.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2005)

Agreed, plan_d. While the concorde was cool, it was prohibitively expensive to fly in one unless you had alot of funds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

The problem with the Concorde it was to expensive to fly. It cost more then the airlines had to give out on it. They should have checked with the military to see how much they pay to keep there smaller fighters up in the air first.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

But still, it's an icon of British engineering (nothing against the French, of course)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Or the Russians who copied it!

By the way you can go to the Sinsheim museum and they have a Concorde and a Russian Tu-144 on display and you can climb up into them and check out the cabins and cockpits.
http://www.museum-sinsheim.de/


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

And fall down and die..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/3686908.stm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

He should not have fallen! No anyways the stairways are caged off so that know one can fall but the planes are also much higher. They are set up as to be in flight.


----------



## disek (May 18, 2005)

Adler, that should be "no one", not "know one". Nice way to introduce myself, I know, but I've been lurking here for a while and that was bugging me.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

He knows, I'm sure it was a slip of the hand or mind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Yeap that it was but thanks anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

ah i remember my first post.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

I remember mine too...something about the Boeing 747 being best fighter or some such nonsense


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Mine was really long and it was about a lot of random stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Poppin his posting cherry!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Mmmm, cherry...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

HUH HUH HUH


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Oh come on, it wasnt that funny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

You are right, that was not a "That was funny" laugh, bur more rather a "I can believe he said that" laugh.


----------

